# Microsoft-Patch löst Firefox-Add-on-Problem



## Newsfeed (5 Juni 2009)

Der Patch soll es ermöglichen, das Add-on "Microsoft .NET Framework Assistent" auf normalem Wege deinstallieren zu können. Microsoft hatte es mit .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 ohne Nachfrage installiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

